# Stocking a 29 Gallon



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

I've heard that the 1 gallon per inch rule applies and i've also heard that it's worthless... *old dude

I am planning on stocking my planted 29 gallon with:

6 neon tetra
7 zebra danios
2 platies
3 black mollies
1 peppered corey
1 panda corey
3-5 cherry shrimp

Would this be a sufficient bio load for doing water changes every 2 weeks?

I am running 1 aquaclear and 1 bio wheel filter with a water temp of 76 degrees.

Also, I don't feel like dealing with little fry so if I got all females would that cause any problems? Or is it best to just let nature run it's course?

Thank you all so much for any feedback!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I feel you are on the edge of too many fish. Cories do better with small groups of 3-5. If your water change was in the 50% value maybe every 2wks would be okay. Just need to test and see where your nitrates stay. With enough plants maybe you could keep nitrates in check.


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what I was thinking as well. I think I will just have to choose between a school of tetras or a school of danios. I will probably do 10 tetras and no danios. Then add in 1 or 2 more coreys.


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I absolutely agree with the others about the cories! They need to be in groups....they are much more playful and active when there are at least 5 or 6 together (they should all be the same species). I would also heed the advice of sticking to one larger group of the shoaling fish as well.


----------

